# Team Arsenal Meet



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey im thinking of having a Team Arsenal Meet for all our members and anyone else who may want to join us. and just chill so we can meet and greet new people from the La and surrounding areas. 

Im thinking of doing at Cheviot Hills dist. park Lots of parking and we can BBQ there if anyone is interested 

havent found out the day yet but I will keep u informed. I will also post the address for the park. 

Hope to see all u there.

:fluffy:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> hey im thinking of having a Team Arsenal Meet for all our members and anyone else who may want to join us. and just chill so we can meet and greet new people from the La and surrounding areas.
> 
> Im thinking of doing at Cheviot Hills dist. park Lots of parking and we can BBQ there if anyone is interested
> 
> ...


:wtf:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey sam dont hate, participate.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey...I ain't hatin'...just that this is the first time I'm hearing about this...sound rather self-centered Jay ... almost like "Arsenal's Army"


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

what city will it take place??


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

I know ur not sam im just messing with u. but i did ask everyone what they thought and they did say it was ok to go with it. i just suggested it and everyone said ok 

oh and pedro it gonna be here in LA by west LA but it can change so that everyone is not driving as far.


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

TRACK DAY... TRACK DAY... we need to have a meet up at the track to kill sum hunda's :thumbup:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Hell yea we need to do that shit but what day anyone have some ideas on where to go so we can smoke some hondas.


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> Hell yea we need to do that shit but what day anyone have some ideas on where to go so we can smoke some hondas.



Thursday nights Irwindale....

Friday & Wed Nights @ LACR...


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

haha damn i wish the san diego Team Arsenal had some peeps that were more into getting together...good thing my cousin took over the mantle and started it up in L.A. more power to you guys


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey Will why dont u come down on ur day off and we can roll to the track with us.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

but everyone is at school during the week and we have to ask everyone to see who wants to go.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

The meet will be at the same place we had our last meet wich is.

Van Nuys/Sherman Oaks Park
14201 huston st.
Sherman oaks, CA
91423

I thought that was a cool spot to chill. 
what do u guy think.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

it was a little too far for me. btw when is it?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Its gonna be on dec 7th. witch is a sunday for everyone to go.
its gonna be at 1pm


----------



## calidrifter (Nov 19, 2003)

I'll be there again for sure. Will try and bring some more of my team members down again.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet man cool ill see u guys there.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok who is going to the meet its this sunday


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

im calling it off cus its gonna rain on sunday so we will do it some other time thanx


----------

